# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  EUTHA PROGRAMMÉE | CHERCHE ASSOC / FA [YONNE 89] M. X BULL TERRIER

## Kinou36

L'association Instinct de Survie recherche en urgence une *ASSOCIATION* ou une *FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL* (_connaisseur de la race_)

*EUTHANASIE PROGRAMMÉE

Actuellement à Joigny [89] Yonne*
*Mâle* croisé Bull Terrier

PAS OK *chien.ne* ni *chat

*Formulaire de famille d'accueil 

*Contact : 06 22 34 20 16* (_précisez mâle X bull en message si pas de reponse_)

----------


## Kinou36

*SOS POUR SIMBA*

----------


## France34

L'euthanasie est programmée pour quelle date ? Mettez aussi le post dans *FORUM:*SOS-APPELS DIVERS  : il sera vu davantage ! J'espère que SIMBA sera sauvé !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Kinou36

UP pour SIMBA

----------

